

Why Don't You Do Something Other Than Sit at Your Computer? - ericHosick
http://www.seanogle.com/featured/your-computer-is-depressing-you

======
JoeAltmaier
I ride a bike at lunchtime. Sometimes skip lunch to do it, or ride to lunch
and back.

------
justncase80
I like sitting at my computer.

------
eli_gottlieb
_What if you were to take those 4 hours a day where you’re not being
productive and do something away from your computer?_

For most people, the answer is, "I'd get fired."

